# Sliding doors,, code compliant???



## cda (Aug 22, 2017)

so here I was looking for the sale items in the grocery store, that I only go into every few months.

I see an employee do the star treck thing, and walk through some sliding exterior doors. They were not there the last time. The store started the new call us, we box it, and your lazy behind does not get out of the car pick up.

So I walk to the doors. They do not open. A marked exit. I see a motion detector above the door. I do the door open dance and they still do not open. My wife walks off, does not want to be seen with me.
I wait. Employee walks up does the card reader thing and the star treck sliding doors open.

Yes the break away push sign is on the doors,   
So does pushing open the sliding doors make them legal???


----------



## JBI (Aug 22, 2017)

Depending on the force required to make them swing out, yes.


----------



## steveray (Aug 22, 2017)

they "become" side hinged...As long as they meet all of the other requirements...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 22, 2017)

2015

1010.1.2 Door swing. Egress doors shall be of the pivoted or side-hinged swinging type.
Exceptions:
1. Private garages, office areas, factory and storage areas with an occupant load of 10 or less.
2. Group I-3 occupancies used as a place of detention.
3. Critical or intensive care patient rooms within suites of health care facilities.
4. Doors within or serving a single dwelling unit in Groups R-2 and R-3.
5. In other than Group H occupancies, revolving doors complying with Section 1010.1.4.1.
6. In other than Group H occupancies, special purpose horizontal sliding, accordion or folding door assemblies complying with Section 1010.1.4.3.
7. Power-operated doors in accordance with Section 1010.1.4.2.
8. Doors serving a bathroom within an individual sleeping unit in Group R-1.
9. In other than Group H occupancies, manually operated horizontal sliding doors are permitted in a means of egress from spaces with an occupant load of 10 or less.

1010.1.3 Door opening force. The force for pushing or pulling open interior swinging egress doors, other than fire doors, shall not exceed 5 pounds (22 N). These forces do not apply to the force required to retract latch bolts or disengage other devices that hold the door in a closed position. For other swinging doors, as well as sliding and folding doors, the door latch shall release when subjected to a 15-pound (67 N) force. The door shall be set in motion when subjected to a 30-pound (133 N) force. The door shall swing to a full-open position when subjected to a 15-pound (67 N) force.

1010.1.4.3 Special purpose horizontal sliding, accordion or folding doors. In other than Group H occupancies, special purpose horizontal sliding, accordion or folding door assemblies permitted to be a component of a means of egress in accordance with Exception 6 to Section 1010.1.2 shall comply with all of the following criteria:
1. The doors shall be power operated and shall be capable of being operated manually in the event of power failure.
2. The doors shall be openable by a simple method from both sides without special knowledge or effort.
3. The force required to operate the door shall not exceed 30 pounds (133 N) to set the door in motion and 15 pounds (67 N) to close the door or open it to the minimum required width.
4. The door shall be openable with a force not to exceed 15 pounds (67 N) when a force of 250 pounds (1100 N) is applied perpendicular to the door adjacent to the operating device.
5. The door assembly shall comply with the applicable fire protection rating and, where rated, shall be self-closing or automatic closing by smoke detection in accordance with Section 716.5.9.3, shall be installed in accordance with NFPA 80 and shall comply with Section 716.
6. The door assembly shall have an integrated standby power supply.
7. The door assembly power supply shall be electrically supervised.
8. The door shall open to the minimum required width within 10 seconds after activation of the operating device.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 22, 2017)

I have the same problem with my wife...

Yes, they can just swing out.


----------



## cda (Aug 22, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> 2015
> 
> 1010.1.2 Door swing. Egress doors shall be of the pivoted or side-hinged swinging type.
> Exceptions:
> ...





So are you on the
Yea side
Or 
Nay side


----------



## cda (Aug 22, 2017)

tmurray said:


> I have the same problem with my wife...
> 
> Yes, they can just swing out.




Some of those doors are tough to break.

Not sure if the manufacture specifies the force??


----------



## cda (Aug 22, 2017)

Couple of interesting items

The door assembly shall have an integrated standby power supply.


The door assembly power supply shall be electrically supervised.


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> 2015
> 
> 1010.1.2 Door swing. Egress doors shall be of the pivoted or side-hinged swinging type.
> Exceptions:
> ...




Ok read the code 

Appears 1010.1.4.2 applies to the doors I saw

And most grocery store main doors.

Strange it does not say how they should normally open
Motion sensor or pad on floor??


----------

